# Volume does not contain a recognized file system



## magarac (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

i need help. I was rearanging my partitons with Hirens 15.2, and in the middle of process, my system have frozen. I was adding around 100Gb to my Data disc witch was full of photos, movies, music and other personal data. Now when i get in Windows, i can t access my D disc, and i get message "Volume does not contain a recognized file system" and when i go right click/Propertis, under file system doesn t write anything, just blank. 
Currently i am searching for some data recovery programs, can they help me? Any sugestions, what to do, is it even possible to recover all or most of my data?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome Magarac

There should be a good chance of recovering your partition. Perhaps you can try TestDisk - CGSecurity. It may not be the best user friendly tool however, it depends how technical you are. I think this Partition Find and Mount — free partition recovery software is more user friendly.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Chances are the data is fine. I would try to see if Test Disk or Find and Mount can recover the partition or try something like Recuva or GetDataBack. You'll need ample space to be able to use a recovery program.

Partition Find and Mount: Download
TestDisk - CGSecurity
Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download


----------



## magarac (May 11, 2013)

Thank you alot, for suggestions. I ll try Find and Mount, and try to recover my data that way.
Currently I am scaning my lost D with demo version of Easy Recovery, and I am not very enthusiastic about outcome.
While I was waiting for your help, I booted GParted from Hirens again to see if I am able to rescue my HDD that way. But only I could do is to assign file system to HDD, and I ve done it, I assigned HDD to NTFS. Now i can access my D from Win but disc is of course empty! Was that a wrong move or is it doesn t matter?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Possibly.

If Find and Mount does not help, I suggest using Recuva to scan over the partition that you can now access, it should be able to find/restore the files for you.


----------



## magarac (May 11, 2013)

Find and Mount worked, thank you very much, copying data is going prety slow, but I am enjoying every second!


----------

